# Spring spacers for new drag lites



## BSGTOLS2 (Nov 27, 2011)

as i told every one before i bought a set of weld drag lites with mt et streets on the back and they are pretty big...the guy i am buying from sold them to me for only 400 bucks wheels and tires cuz i have known him forever. they fit his car with stock studs and shank lugs....on his car he set up the rear springs with a spring spacer to lift it up about an inch. he say the set works perfect on his car and he is pushin 700hp...i cant pas this deal up and they will look bad ass on my phantom black 05....does any one know how i can either make or find these spacers? attached is a pic of the wheels on his car...he says i need a 1 inch spacer


----------



## BSGTOLS2 (Nov 27, 2011)

or help me fit a 275/50 15 how dol i do it, i am not rolling my fenders


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know if rolling would work anyways but I'm not sure why you're dead against it. It isn't that big of deal. Anyways I'd put on drag bags before spacers. You can get spacers at Kollar Racing


----------

